# Achat APPs sans iPad (viendra plus tard)



## pepeye66 (25 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir,
J'attends l'arrivée du prochain iPad mais en attendant j'achète des APPs en promo qui sont en attente dans iTunes.
Aurai je un problème à la 1ere synchro du futur iPad ?
Merci


----------



## Gwen (25 Novembre 2010)

Non, aucun souci. 

C'est ton compte qui gère ça et peu importe si les applications sont transférées vers un iPad dans l'heure ou dans l'année ou même plus tard.


----------



## pepeye66 (26 Novembre 2010)

OK, merci.


----------



## Did.13 (17 Décembre 2010)

Lorsqu'on a un compte pour son iphone, faut il repayer les applications pour son iPad?


----------



## Gwen (17 Décembre 2010)

Non, ça marche soit en petit, soit en version zoomé pour les applications non universelles. Ces dernières, symbolisées par un petit plus sur leur fiche marche indifféremment sur iPhone, iPod touch ou iPad.

Dans tous les cas, il n'y a rien à racheter.


----------

